# Shopping V-Twin Engines



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a customer that brought me his Scag Turf Tiger this week with engine problems. It has a 19 HP Kawasaki FH580V on it. Bent a push rod (he replaced it) on the right cylinder and now it's popping back through the carb on the left cylinder. Won't pass a leak down test on either side. Air out the carb on the left, air out the muffler on the right (Valves/seats). He's already said if I found major problems, he would just like to go with a new engine under warranty. Been shopping V-twin replacement engines and thought I would share what I've found. Kawasaki engines are tough and reliable, but they are pricey to replace. An exact replacement FH580V is $1625. Here's what I've found in the way of Kohler and Briggs replacement engines...... Vertical 1" shaft x 3-5/32"

*Kohler KT715-3047*...20hp 7000 Series, 3 year warranty $680 with shipping
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/KT715-3047.html

*Briggs 40T876-0002*...20 hp, Commercial Series, 3 year warranty $699 with shipping
https://www.kohler-engine-parts.ope...ne-40t8760002g1-20-hp-commercial-turf-p-52167

*Kohler KT725-3054*...22 hp, 7000 Series, 3 year warranty $790 with shipping
https://www.kohler-engine-parts.ope...kt7253054-7000-series-22-hp-725cc-mtd-p-53917

*Briggs 44T977-0015*...25 hp, Commercial Series, 3 year warranty $789 with shipping
https://www.kohler-engine-parts.ope...ne-44t9770015g1-25-hp-commercial-turf-p-52971

*Kohler KT745-3069*...26 hp, 7000 Series, 3 year warranty $899 with shipping
https://www.kohler-engine-parts.ope...453069-7000-series-26-hp-747cc-ariens-p-52715

Since the OEM engine is Kawasaki, he will also need a muffler. These are all from OPE

Kohler Muffler 2478612S.... starter side discharge $135 with shipping

Kohler Muffler 2478611S.... filter side discharge $135 with shipping

Briggs Muffler MUF0626.... Filter side discharge $90 with shipping


----------

